# iOS8, iPad2 and the TiVo app



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

Anyone have any experience yet on how well (or how poor) the TiVo iOS app streams video from the Stream on an iPad 2 upgraded to iOS 8?

Today Apple disallowed downgrading from 8 to 7 so there's no going back after an upgrade now. 

Everything is working pretty much flawlessly right now on my iPad 2 and iOS 7. I think I'll hold on this for a while...but wondered if anyone else had any experiences to report?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've been getting a LOT of "problem streaming" errors on my iPad Air since upgrading to iOS8.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

That could be caused by a wide range of things Dan.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

According to someone else a TiVo CSR admitted there was a problem with streaming in the latest software, so I guess it could be that. I got the software and iOS8 so close together I can't say for sure that my troubles didn't start before iOS8. But it seems like they started as soon as I installed iOS8. I've also seen connectivity issues in other apps on iOS8.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Agreed, same here, though I haven't been using any other apps except Safari.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I was attacking in Clash Of Clans last night and randomly got a "lost connection" error. Missed out on a bunch of loot and lost trophies because of it.


----------



## Mike in MD (Sep 10, 2014)

Since my upgrade to IPADs 8.0.2 the streaming is constantly having problems. I hope TIVO has an update soon.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

MacBrian said:


> Today Apple disallowed downgrading from 8 to 7 so there's no going back after an upgrade now.


_Disallowed _it? It's like you don't even own your device.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

I have had no issues, I checked again last night with the new versions and everything is fine.

I know that I have done backup/restores of iphones in the past, but can't remember if those were jailbroken devices. Essentially you download a full system image and do a restore to the older image.


----------



## joshf (Feb 11, 2013)

Stream was working great until iOS8 on my iPad 2. I constantly get "Problem with streaming device." The only option is to "Start setup," which successfully completes and then boots me back to the error message.

Tried rebooting the Stream and iPad. Tried having the Stream phone home... Nothing seems to work.

I have noticed that the "Clients" area of the web interface shows some odd information:










Small box; big headaches.


----------



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

I haven't updated my phone or my iPad to iOS8 yet. I may wait until I hear that the TiVo app specifically says it's been updated for iOS8. (The App store currently shows the July 22 3.3.1 version.) Maybe an IOS 8 update will appear about the time the TiVos DVRs get their Winter update. (?)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm having connectivity issues on iOS8 with other apps too. I play Clash of Clans and lately I've been getting a lot of "network connection lost" errors when attacking. The only way to fix it is to reboot my entire iPad.


----------



## Mike in MD (Sep 10, 2014)

When will TiVo come out with a fix for the IPad?


----------



## joshf (Feb 11, 2013)

It's a really touchy thing... It'll work for a while one day, and suddenly stop working. No amount of reboots or setups will fix it.

Try it the next day? Works fine again.

I wish we could get more detailed errors than "Problem with streaming."


----------

